# Beginner helper videos



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

I was wondering if someone could point me to a place where I could learn about being a helper. I know leerburg has one but I am looking for other opinions and recommendations. Seminars are another great suggestion.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

HI Daniel,

The only Leerburg videos/DVD's worth anything (IMHO) are the ones 
featuring Bernhard Flinks.
Much better Helper training videos are the one by
Chris Carr, The Art of Trial Helper Work (do a google search) and the new one by Wayne Curry at Kraftwerk K9

https://www.kraftwerkk9.com/store/


----------



## Daniel Cox (Apr 17, 2006)

*thx*

Thomas,
That kraftwerk video looks very nice. That is exactly what I am looking for.


----------

